# Brooklands tickets



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Will "hopefully" be despatched this coming weekend... more probable will be that they will hit the post the weekend of the 26th.

All tickets will be sent registered post.

We're hoping to add a little surprise in the envelope :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

don't tease us


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Pictures of Nutts nuts :?:

You little tease. I'll let the girlie open the post :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

nutts said:


> We're hoping to add a little surprise in the envelope :wink:


The 4th Edition of AbsoluTTe?

<grabs his coat and makes a swift exit>


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We're hoping to add a little surprise in the envelope :wink:
> ...


It's at the Printers now. We look forward to receiving your article / contribution to Issue 5.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> We look forward to receiving your article / contribution to Issue 5.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Whens the deadline for buying a ticket or am i better paying on the day, still cant confirm eitherway whether i'll be attending but hoping so.
Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You can buy on the day, but any tickets bought on-line (in time to get sent out by post...) will also receive in their envelope a small but very valuable :wink: gift


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Talking of small invaluable things (?).... can we get hold of those nice TTOC screen stickers anywhere?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Whoops - need to send my cheque in


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They will be available at Brooklands, John or they can be bought on-line at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk ...



TTotal said:


> Talking of small invaluable things (?).... can we get hold of those nice TTOC screen stickers anywhere?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm off to the shop right now, need to be dressed properly for Brooklands(also want one to go on me bike fairing too !)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh Mark, thats a mispelt link !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

the 3 little "." have now been edited


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just spent some more money at the Shop ! Use Paypal guys - its sooo easy ! :wink:

Whoops...thanks Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The freebies haven't arrived yet. We're chasing them up and when they arrive hopefully within the next couple of days, we'll despatch the tickets 

Please no-one worry the tickets will get to you before the event!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

is there any way i can pay using my visa card


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> is there any way i can pay using my visa card


Via pay pal. You need to setup an account, and then tick the pay pal option when you buy them through the TTOC shop. That's what I've done.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As Ben says, set up a Paypal account and pay Paypal using your Visa. Then select paypal as the TTOC shop payment method


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Please no-one worry the tickets will get to you before the event!!!


Me no worry :? 
WHERE'S ME TICKETS  :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I am getting worried as I'm going on a short holiday and there wont be anyone to sign for them so may get returned to sender! 

fingers crossed 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Andy,

You are not alone in this predicament... If anyone else is in the same boat, then email [email protected] and either state whether you'd prefer the tickets by normal postage (although in this case the TTOC can't be held responsibility for the GPO :? ) or state a date when they should be sent... if things are very tight we can have them ready for collection on the gate at Brooklands as long as they are ordered in advance!! (if ordered in advance, even if for collection at the gate, then you'll still get a freebie  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

can i order in advance and pay at the gete to get my freebie


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NuTTs,

I'm the same as Andy, so I've e-mailed as you suggested.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

*GPO ?*

Mark...down here mate its called Royal Mail...LOL! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clearly, I passed my 70th birthday last month 



TTotal said:


> *GPO ?*
> 
> Mark...down here mate its called Royal Mail...LOL! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess we could do this!

Slightly more complicated though... order and select cheque as the payment method. Then in the order comment write "Pay on the Brooklands gate". Unfortunately you'll have to send me an email telling me that's what you want to do.



YELLOW_TT said:


> can i order in advance and pay at the gete to get my freebie


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i have just ordered my tickets, so will i get them before or will i now have to get them at the gate??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unless requested otherwise, you'll get them within the next week!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For those that have paid, tickets (unless agreed otherwise) will be despatched tomorrow or Friday.

Family tickets will be despatched this weekend.

Freebies should be in the pack :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

that was lucky, ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Woohoo


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you've paid and you wanted your tickets thru the post, then

- Member adult tickets: have been despatched!
- Non-member adult tickets: have been despatched!
- Member family tickets: going Monday...
- Non-member family tickets: going Monday...
- Member adult with kids tickets: going Monday...
- Non-member adult with kids tickets: going Monday...

Still time to get them 

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk ... it's gonna big a good one  You won't want to miss it 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dull question time, but can I buy a family ticket but bring 2 cars?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For you Tim... of course 

Nothing special to do, other than buy a family ticket at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk



jampott said:


> Dull question time, but can I buy a family ticket but bring 2 cars?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> For you Tim... of course
> 
> Nothing special to do, other than buy a family ticket at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk
> 
> ...


Ta - I'll be ruining the TT line up with me proper V6er then


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's alright. They look so similar no one will notice! :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have a TT car park and an other Marques... so you'll only be ruining the Z4, S4, Zed line-up :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> We have a TT car park and an other Marques... so you'll only be ruining the Z4, S4, Zed line-up :wink:


Well if Kell is manning the gate, I'll get it into the TT car park, no worries...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:



jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We have a TT car park and an other Marques... so you'll only be ruining the Z4, S4, Zed line-up :wink:
> ...


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I got ticket numbers 68 and............69 

Really looking forward to my freebies


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guarantee, the "freebie" will be a collectors item in the future... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't wait to see the freebie: do I get an extra one for having booked early (ticket nos 18 and 19)  :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ticket numbers were not based on booking date... they were fairly random :lol:

oh and the freebie... it was only meant as a little souvenir of the day 



A3DFU said:


> Can't wait to see the freebie: do I get an extra one for having booked early (ticket nos 18 and 19)  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm ... let me see: a future collectors item? a little souvenir of the day?
Most likely in an envelope?? 
I think I can guess what it might be [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:wink: You'll see tomorrow 



A3DFU said:


> Hm ... let me see: a future collectors item? a little souvenir of the day?
> Most likely in an envelope??
> I think I can guess what it might be [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a quick question (for the benefit of those who haven't done so yet)....

What's the cut-off date for on-line ticket sales?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> :wink: You'll see tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do   and it is what I thought it would be 8) 
Not only did I get my tickets plus the lovely gift this morning (luckily I was just back in!) :wink:  but I also got AbsoluTTe 4 today [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Brilliant!!!!
I can't wait till Brooklands now


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yipppeeeeee ... got my tickets this morning. Thanks all.

The freebie will get pride of place somewhere - but not exactly sure where yet :roll:

I assume the green strips are wrist bands which we need to bring along :?:

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad you like the "freebie" :wink:

There should be one wristband per person...

Green are for members or members spouse/family, etc
White are for non-members (as above)
Red are for exhibitors...

These will entitle the bearer to various discounts & benefits on the day


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The "on-line" cut off for PAID tickets, is this Saturday... after that we can't guarantee delivery (although it may be possible...).

Hurry hurry hurry


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

may have to get another ticket for my 'driver'... really want my TT in the pics, but struggling to find a driver a) who wants to come and b) that I can get insured without paying an arm and a leg at the moment...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone that buys tickets and the payment doesn't clear in time to despatch them, we will take them along to Brooklands and providing the payment clears they can collect them at the gate...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Postie arrived at 1.00pm (when I nipped home for lunch). All he had with him was a letter from the Inland Revenue 

S'pose I'll just have to be patient 'til tomorrow :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> may have to get another ticket for my 'driver'... really want my TT in the pics, but struggling to find a driver a) who wants to come and b) that I can get insured without paying an arm and a leg at the moment...


a tad freudian there Irving  cry


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

lol.... well tesco won't insure son cos under 25 (lower age limit for performance cars) much to his annoyance, and wife doesn't want to spend the day 'with all you sad lot'.... so looking like i'm gonna be a passenger that day whatever.... really p*$$ed off that my TT won't be in the pics....


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> lol.... well tesco won't insure son cos under 25 (lower age limit for performance cars) much to his annoyance, and wife doesn't want to spend the day 'with all you sad lot'.... so looking like i'm gonna be a passenger that day whatever.... really p*$$ed off that my TT won't be in the pics....


Strange I'm 23 and insured with Tesco :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What if someone drove from Brooklands (leaving their car there) as a passenger (in another car) and picked you and your car up... if they were over 25 with a good driving history would this help? If so, all we need is 2 people and 1 car to make it work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Irving, try Privilege: they insured my son last year on my chipped TT when he was only 23.
(but he has his own insurance for a 2.8quattro which did play a part in them insuring him)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

xxmetal: seems 23 is ok with his own insurance, but adding him to mine wanted 25! but as he is 21 its immaterial...

dani: i will have to shop around next time due for renewal, but for now just wanted to put him on existing insurance 

nutts: nice idea, but its getting just a tad too complicated....

think i'll have to work on wife.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

On a similar idea to nutts' why not find out if someone who is coming your way (near S.Mimms etc) with a passenger of good driving record, over 25, etc. Drop the passenger off at your place who can then drive down with you from there?

............or is this still too complicated :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let me advertise


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

What should be in the envolope with the brooklands tickets, mine was on the mat yesterday, it looked like it had been stuck down with tape and a sticker removed from the front.

just concered it had been opened before it got to me

regards


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tickets, window sticker and 1 wristband for every ticket holder.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

mmm, should have gone signed for, thus shouldn't have been 'sitting on the mat'. Guess postie must have taken the signed for sticker off and put it through the letter box :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just checked and we have a recorded delivery receipt... me thinks we will follow it up Mr Post Office. :?



hutters said:


> mmm, should have gone signed for, thus shouldn't have been 'sitting on the mat'. Guess postie must have taken the signed for sticker off and put it through the letter box :-/


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

There isnt anything missing,

but it looks like there was a sticker on the front, which had been taken off or fallen off.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

andyc said:


> There isnt anything missing,
> 
> but it looks like there was a sticker on the front, which had been taken off or fallen off.


It defn wouldnt fall off - they are all self adhesive and i stuck them on really well... we'll see if they have a signature recorded for it.... :roll:

L


----------

